# Low Battery Voltage & Low Alternator Voltage... Car Keeps Dying



## msnoelle (Nov 9, 2014)

In the past week I've had to jump my 2010 Nissan Altima three times. 

All of the dash lights work on the car it just will not crank. After getting a jump the car seems to run fine. 

I've gotten the battery tested and the alternator tested three times. I've been told that the battery voltage is low and the alternator voltage is also low. 

Any clue what could be going on with the car? :|


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Battery needs to be slow charged and tested. If it fails the test, then it needs to be replaced. Once you have a know good battery, the charging system can be tested. If it's not charging between 13.2-15.0 volts, then there's a problem with the charging system. First thing to do would be to turn the key "on" and make sure the charging system warning light illuminates. If it does, then check the battery cable connections and the fusible link for the alternator. Make sure power is getting to the "BAT" terminal on the back of the alternator. If all is good at this point, you should replace the alternator. I would recommend a genuine Nissan reman. If you have to go aftermarket, then go with a reputable brand, preferably a brand new unit. Low quality remans tend to be problematic.


----------

